# St Pete;Sarasota;Tampa Fl Area Needing CPC-A Entry Level Position



## dpr1966 (Apr 22, 2010)

Darcey Rice
3712 25th Avenue N                                           
St.Petersburg, FL 33713
727-954-3853
727-234-5944
darceyrice@yahoo.com

Objective
Hardworking professional is seeking a position in the medical field.   

Highlights of Qualifications
·CPT & HCPC's
·Medisoft 
·HIPAA
·Medical Terminology
·First Aid & CPR
·Insurance guidelines
·Data Entry
·Customer Service Skills

Work History
Customer Service Associate
·Successfully assisting customers in various transactions such as cash transactions and finding retail products they were needing
·Applied everyday rules and regulations
·Maintained a high level of organization responsibilities
·Worked with a team of associates
·Knowledge of working in a fast-paced retail environment
·Having one-on-one contact with the public

Computer Experience
·Microsoft Word and Excel
·Email 
·MediSoft Program



EMPLOYMENT HISTORY 

12/2007-Now
Publix Supermarket, St Petersburg, Fl
Cashier/Customer Service (Part-time)-During my daily routine, I handle 
cash transaction along with having one on one contact with the
public. Everyday applying the company rules and working as a team 
with my co-workers has made working better for everyone. 

01/05-07/06
Pinellas Suncoast Transit Authority, St Petersburg, Fl
Bus Driver-The ability to coordinate and manage a large 
group of people helped me with restrictions and making 
sure I was at the pretermined routes as needed.

01/95-08/03
Processing Services for Credit Unions (Call Center), St Petersburg, 
Fl. Fraud Representative-While working in the fraud claims 
department, I identified charge back rules to make sure my accounts
were accurate. Everyday I screened the account activity and analyze
accounts for detection of fraud.  I reported any activity to my
immediate supervisor so they were aware of what was happening 
with my accounts. During the years I worked at this position
With good verbal and written communication skills and the ability to interact professionally with a diverse group and support of staff has made me a team player.   

EDUCATION
Ultimate Medical Academy, Clearwater, Fl  (720 hour course-Medical Biller and Coder) Graduated November 2009
3.53GPA on a 4.0 Scale (CPC-A license)

Externship
Dr. Thomas Mixa, St Petersburg, Fl
Billing Specialist-I called insurance companies to follow up on 
payments.  

ExternShip
Dr. Paul Kaputo, Clearwater, Fl.
Medical Biller and Coder-Medisoft is the program I worked off of
to place in billing information in and forward it to the insurance
companies.  Client's information was handled confidentially and
processed respectfully


----------

